# Shy dog problems



## Fred'sperson (Sep 4, 2013)

I have a 1 year old border collie Bernese mountain dog mix named galaxy. He is a very submissive type dog. He is super friendly to my family, people he knows very well, and any kids, but is very shy with adult strangers and dogs. I also own his littermate Zoey who is overconfident and stubborn. She barks at everyone and truly believes she is queen of the world. She has no fear of people or animals. Galaxy seems to be the exact opposite. (Zoey also has a different sire than Galaxy we believe to be a German Shepherd.)

My neighbor has a german wirehair, Blue. Blue is very rambunctious and loves to play with other dogs. Galaxy and Blue have been around each other several times and Galaxy shows no aggression though he doesn't want blue to get to close. He allows blue to sniff him but if blue gets excited and tries to play Galaxy will get overwhelmed and snap at him. He never chases after Blue or tries to provoke a fight, but it still makes me nervous. I would really like him to feel comfortable around other dogs and be able to play with them. I can tell he wants to play because when me and my neighbor start play with Blue he will watch very carefully, wag his tail, and sometimes gets excited. He acts as if he wants to play but isn't exactly sure how.


My other problem is with adult strangers. With kids he has never met he is perfectly fine and even tries to play with them, but anyone big he isn't used to will make him nervous. If they approach him he will back up and growl a little. He has never bitten anyone though and doesn't go after anyone.


So my question overall is does anyone know how I can encourage him to be comfortable around dogs and strangers?


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

For dealing with other dogs, you might want to try setting him up to meet, and maybe play with another dog who is a little less rambunctious. I watched Caeda bother a few dogs that were a bit nervous when she was a puppy at the doggy social nights I used to take her to. Some of these dogs she managed to get out of their shell, but others not so much, I watched many of the nervous dogs gradually improve over time as they had contact with other more calm dogs, and eventually they warmed up to Caeda. You might want to contact a trainer in your area, or even vet and see if they can point you towards any dog socialization classes. 

A socialization class supervised by a trainer or at very least very experienced individual might also help with the adult strangers issue as well, or help get you to the right person who can help. You might also want to tell any adults he may be about to meet to just ignore him. I know my mom for instance is VERY excited to see my dogs, and sometimes Dexter gets a little overwhelmed by her head-on super affectionate approach. Letting your dog get used to a new person on his own, rather than them coming to him, though with the growling and such (It may be minor, or it may not be, kinda hard to tell on the internet!), you might want to at least consult with a trainer if not a behaviorist. The earlier in the dog's life you deal with this the better!


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Fred'sperson said:


> I have a 1 year old border collie Bernese mountain dog mix named galaxy. He is a very submissive type dog. He is super friendly to my family, people he knows very well, and any kids, but is very shy with adult strangers and dogs. I also own his littermate Zoey who is overconfident and stubborn. She barks at everyone and truly believes she is queen of the world. She has no fear of people or animals. Galaxy seems to be the exact opposite. (Zoey also has a different sire than Galaxy we believe to be a German Shepherd.)
> 
> My neighbor has a german wirehair, Blue. Blue is very rambunctious and loves to play with other dogs. Galaxy and Blue have been around each other several times and Galaxy shows no aggression though he doesn't want blue to get to close. He allows blue to sniff him but if blue gets excited and tries to play Galaxy will get overwhelmed and snap at him. He never chases after Blue or tries to provoke a fight, but it still makes me nervous. I would really like him to feel comfortable around other dogs and be able to play with them. I can tell he wants to play because when me and my neighbor start play with Blue he will watch very carefully, wag his tail, and sometimes gets excited. He acts as if he wants to play but isn't exactly sure how.
> 
> ...


You would want to expose as many people to socialize Galaxy as possible.

I do not think he is a "fear aggressive" dog but actually just show "wariness" that is a breed trait in Greater Swiss Mountain Dog too... much like a Pyr (many working LGDs in fact... suspicion born from guarding instinct). My opinion is that Galaxy is showing just a "moderate" balance of suspicion, and shows no fear... especially if he is not huddling into a corner or taking off in fright... quite a "yellow" dog.

To make Galaxy comfie, you can try talking Galaxy's own language...
That universal motion of (human, you) acting "Playbow" to him when you want him to not take the situation too seriously.

I manage to use that and even have my dog Roman fetch me a jug (to play) in "reply" when I playact the "playbow" for him to calm him of his first ever fireworks (tell him its "play" its alright) so I think that universal dog language should work with Galaxy too.

Dunno... I love talking to Roman in his own language whenever possible... and even my father in law says, communication is key... to always "talk" to your dog.


----------



## Goosechecka (Oct 13, 2013)

I recently started obedience training at a place called Zoom Room and they actually have a class dedicated to shy dogs and helping them become more confident. Not sure if you'd be interested in a class or if there's even a Zoom Room near you, but just a suggestion. Good luck!


----------

